# Fish for 5 gallon???



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Hey guys, im just setting up a 5 gallon small tank for on my desk. I know its not much but what can i put in there besides a betta that can live in thats space. Got a 150 gallon beside it, will be quit the difference. Any suggestions?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Galaxy Rasboras =) A small crew of em~


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Galaxies prefer a larger tank. Why not try some microrasbora like Boraras brigittae or merah and some dwarf shrimp like the cherry variants.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Galaxies prefer a larger tank. Why not try some microrasbora like Boraras brigittae or merah and some dwarf shrimp like the cherry variants.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


REALLY? OMG!  I never knew, thanks for the heads up =)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'd overstocked my for a year.I've had a few corydoras, rasboras hengali, galaxy, but it requires intense micro managing the tank.

You could go with pygmy corydoras, or just have red cherry shrimps.

Good luck with your setup!


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a 4 gal with 3 white cloud's and some snails (up for almost a year before i got sick of it). My friend has a 5 gal with 5 long fin danios (2.5 years old). My aunt has a 5 gal with 3 female bettas (1 year old) and another one with 5 neon tetras and 2 black neons (its very heavily planted and the water quality is very impressive 1.5 years old)
My cousin has some feeder/endlers guppies (bought 10 and now there are 15 in there 6 months old)
I had 4 platys in mine once a long time ago (a few months until I bought a larger tank so they could have room for the babies). Another one of my cousins has a dwarf gourami in hers (1.5 years).

As with any small tank you will need to keep an eye on the water quality and do regular tank matinance.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have two schools of 6 CPD's One school is in a 5 gallon another in a 15 gallon. I've not noticed any differenace between the two schools except that the ones in the 5 gallon spawned first. That being said all of my fish are fed alot of live food...

I've got 6 CPD's and 1 balckskirt tetra, 6 Chili rasbora's a male endler and a bunch of RCS all in a 5 gallon tank. 

The tank isn't heavily planted but it is planted, also it gets a once weekly 50 % water change. I also run alot more bio media in my HOB filter than standard...


killifish are good for a 5 gallon too....


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Off the top of my head:

Dwarf Puffer
Dario Dario
Badis Badis
some sort of killie
Bumblebee gobies
Endlers Livebearers (lots of those going around lately haha!)
Sparkling gourami
African Dwarf Frog


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

heterandria, gertrudae rainbows, micropoecillia, dwarf shrimp...

I breed white clouds and, though I know that lots of folk keep them in 5g tanks, they actually like a little current and some room to move around.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with chili raspora's they are an awesome little fish!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Chili rasboras are pretty. Make sure that you get brigittae (with the stripe) rather than merah (with the square or diamond) because brigittae turn a beautiful red once they've settled in.

Another fish to consider are aphyosemion killifish. These fish enjoy small tanks and spawn easily. I have some aphyosemion primigenium 88-10, which are apparently extinct in the wild and hobbyists keep their particular line going. 

If you want some aphyosemion primigenium I can give you some of my nearly-grown fry. A 5 gallon tank can take two spawning pairs, according to Graham at Noah's Pet Ark. These fish are quite slow-moving most of the time, spending a lot of time staring out the front of the tank, and they love a very heavily planted tank. They're very different from chili rasboras, which I also have, as chili rasboras dart around in their little school, enjoying a lot of movement. But aphyosemion are known to jump, so their tank must be covered.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Male endlers are quite tiny and you could have a few of them in a 5 gallon planted tank. Not with females, though. Females grow bigger and they also produce babies all the time!


----------

